
Egil the Mean: The violent backstory of a Viking poet - Thevet
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/egil-mean
======
Apes
Interesting article. Could have really used a family tree diagram to visualize
the complex family history being described.

~~~
brennebeck
Would’ve been especially helpful in the troll lineage.

------
niceperson
Seems like it is a copy/paste from the author's book.

[https://books.google.com/books?id=aX5fDwAAQBAJ&pg=PT164&lpg=...](https://books.google.com/books?id=aX5fDwAAQBAJ&pg=PT164&lpg=PT164&dq=He+sat+upright,+but+with+his+head+bowed+low.+Egil+had+very+distinctive+features,&source=bl&ots=qalj-
mlQ5i&sig=0FJUeFmKCx191pCVI-
S_xP7E-bY&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=He%20sat%20upright%2C%20but%20with%20his%20head%20bowed%20low.%20Egil%20had%20very%20distinctive%20features%2C&f=false)

